# Losing



## Lilies (Feb 18, 2013)

So i've lost 12 lbs since Jan but still a stone and a bit to go. Just wanted to say though that is has been relatively simple. I am using the MyFitnessPal app which you log everything you eat into, am also using a Fitbit which measures steps taken and links to the MFP app.
One thing that i found out about weight loss, and and issue with the MFP app is the amount you should eat. Its very easy to eat too little and then the body goes into starvation mode, so you should work out your BMR using online calculators and eat no less than that each day...
Hope this info helps someone x


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Lilies, well done on your fantastic success.  Don't forget to post it in the Total Weight Loss thread!


----------

